# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάριο για τις ασθένειες των πτηνών του συλλόγου ΠΟΚ Ηρακλείου

## jk21

Ακόμα ένα χρήσιμο σεμινάριο που διοργανωθηκε απ τον ΠΟΚ με εισηγητη την πτηνιατρο Σταυρουλακη Ισμηνη





Να επισημανω μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα που ανεφερε , την αναφορα της στο μικροβιο Υersinia σαν ενα μικροβιο (ισως βεβαια οχι το αποκλειστικο ...μην ληφθει η αναφορα μου ως << διαγνωση >> ) που προκαλει ξαφνικους θανατους και ενω τα πουλια δεν εχουν δειξει καθολου σημαδια

----------


## Titribit

σε ποιο λεπτο το αναφερει Δημητρη?

----------


## adreas

Εκεί   ήμουν   και  εγώ   θα   περίμενα   από  τα   μέλη  ερωτήσεις     και  όχι  απλά  να  ακούν    και  όχι  πάνω  από μισή ώρα να μιλάνε  για  ψείρες.  Θα  με  γνώρισες   Δημήτρη   από τη φωνή  μου…………………

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη ... επιτηδες δεν το ανεφερα .  Θελω να το παρακολουθησετε ολο ! Απο τους γιατρους μαθαινουμε !


 και ας εχω τις επιφυλαξεις μου σε καποια σημεια ... πχ περι φλουκοναζολης , ε Ανδρεα ;  :Happy:  

Κρατηστε οτι σε υψληλοτερες δοσεις εχει τοξικοτητα και θυμηθειτε την αναφορα μου εδω 

Μegabacteria - Macrorhabdus Ornithogaster - Avian Gastric Yeastποστ  44  

 αλλα σε δοση οχι ιδιαιτερα υψηλοτερη απο οσο προβλεπεται για candida , μπορω με σιγουρια να πω , οτι τουλαχιστον το συμπτωμα της διογκωσης του στομαχου με τη γνωστη μορφη που ονομαζουμε << μπαλακι >> αν αυτο τελικα ειναι megabacteria και διαπιστωθει εργαστηριακα και οχι καποιος αλλος αγνωστος μυκητας ,  σαφως υποχωρει με φλουκοναζολη στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων  αν αντιμετωπιστει εγκαιρα . Σαφως ομως και η πτηνιατρος ενημερωνει σωστα στο σημειο οτι τιποτα επισημο δεν υπαρχει για αυτο το θεμα και δεν μπορει να στηριζεται σε διαδικτυακες αναφορες (αν της εχει ακουσει κιολας ) χωρις να εχει δοκιμασει καν με σοβαρο εργαστηριακο τροπο την αγωγη αυτη .   Στην Ευρωπη οπου η αμφοτερικινη κυκλοφορα , γινεται χρηση αυτης της ουσιας  



Ναι Αντρεα σαφως και καταλαβα τη φωνη σου  :Happy:   Ε

Εχεις παραπονο οτι τα μελη του συλλογου δεν κανανε ερωτησεις και κολλησανε μονο στο θεμα της ψειρας ;  Να σαι σιγουρος , οτι οσα μελη απο αυτα , τους πεισεις και παρακολουθουν εστω  2-3 μερες την εβδομαδα το gbc εκτος απ το fb , στο επομενο και θα ρωτησουν και κυριως θα ξερουν τι θα ρωτησουν !!! Στα παιδια μου στο σχολειο λεω να κρατανε σε ενα τετραδιο σημειωσεις των βασικων σημειων σε καθε μαθημα των ηλεκτρονικων , γιατι μονο εκει μπορουν γρηγορα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη , αν το θελησουν πραγματικα , να κατσουν να κανουν επαναληψη και να εμπεδωσουν κατι . Το fb ειναι ενα τεραστιο << ημερολογιο >> με χυμα θεματα καθε μερα , που ο καθενας λεει το κοντο και το μακρυ του και αναμεσα σε αυτα μπορει να υπαρχουν και σημαντικα πραγματα , που ομως ουτε εξηγουνται αναλυτικα για να καταλαβει καποιος , ουτε μπορει να βρει καποια δημοσιευση καποιος μια οποιαδηποτε στιγμη ... Ειμαι απολυτος στην υπεροχη του φορουμ στο σημειο  αυτο και δεν ειναι θεμα προσωπων αλλα θεμα δομης .

----------


## adreas

Το  μόνο  πρόβλημα  τους  ήταν  οι  ψείρες    αντί  να  ρωτήσουν  για  κάποιο   φάρμακο  πόσα  mg  ας  πούμε  μπαίνει  στο  λίτρο νερού   η  ακόμα  και  κάποιο  κοκτέιλ………….  Αν  και  η  γιατρός   δεν  ήθελε  να  μιλήσει   για  αυτά,  μάλλον  Δημήτρη  εμείς  που  έχουμε  διαβάσει   λίγο  παραπάνω   μας   φαίνονται   απλά   τα  σεμινάρια.

----------


## jk21

και σωστσ δεν ηθελε να μιλησει για φαρμακα , οταν ξερει πως οι απο κατω δεν ξερουν να τα χρησιμοποιουν . Καταρχην ενα φαρμακο ειναι για διαφορα προβληματα και δεν ειναι για ολα στην ιδια δοσολογια αλλα καμμια φορα αλλαζει και ανα ειδος πουλιου (παροτι μπαινουν στην ποτιστρα που θεωρητικα το καθενα πινει αναλογα του βαρους του )  .Οταν Ανδρεα δεν ξερει ο κοσμος να ασχοληθει με mg , ml , καψουλα των τοσων mg , καψουλα των 3πλασιων mg  , οι παρανοησεις γινονται στο πι και φι και οι υπεροδοσολογιες .. πιο πανω υπενθυμισα την περιπτωση οπου η φλουκοναζολη κυκλοφορουσε σε ομαδα του fb 7500 μελων σε πολλαπλασια δοση της κανονικης και οχι καπως παραπανω ...  Ξερεις οταν στελνω με πμ δοσολογιες , ποσες φορες χρειαζονται επιβεβαιωση γιατι το μελος δεν καταλαβαινει την περιγραφη ετοιμασιας της αγωγης ; Σκεψου να υπηρχει δημοσια .... ενας θα ρωτουσε , 100 θα συμπερενανε μονοι τους οτι εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα (πχ αν δουν  πρησμενο ματι που ειναι απλη μολυνσουλα τελικα , οι μισοι θα πουνε ... τριχομονααααααδα και οι αλλοι μισοι ορνιιιιιθωση .... και απορω πως δεν ειμαστε ολοι αρρωστοι απο αυτη την ανθρωπονοσο αν ηταν τοσο εκτεταμενη στα πουλια ... )  . Ανδρεα εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω σε ομαδες (και συχνα ξερεις τις περιπτωσεις ) ατομα να χρησιμοποιουν φρασεολογιο που σιγουρα εχουν διαβασει εδω και να λενε μπαρουφες , γιατι απλα ποτε δεν ρωτησανε για να καταλαβουν τι ηταν αυτο που ηταν γραμμενο εδω αλλα θελανε να κανουν το γιατρο ... Ας τα ακουσουνε τουλαχιστν απ τους τους γιατρους και αν γινεται με αμεση επαφη , γιατι αυτος ειναι ο πλεον σωστος τροπος , καλυτερος και απο το φορουμ . Εγω παντα εχω κατι να ακουσω στα σεμιναρια παντως

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη   αν  δεν  είχα   να  ακούσω   δεν  θα  έκανα 4,5  ώρες   δρόμο   280   χιλιόμετρα   πήγαινε  έλα  για  το  σεμινάριο   θα  καθόμουνα  σπίτι μου.

----------


## jk21

και σε τιμα αυτο !

----------


## IscarioTis

απο την μια θελω να το δω αλλα απο την αλλη με αγχωνει, οταν βλεπω το πουλι να κανει κατι και λεω λες να εχει αυτο? λες να εχει εκεινο?πρεπει να δω και τα αλλα 10 λεπτα... 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Πρώτον δεν αναφέρθηκε στην παρουσιαση με τις διαφάνειες σε τριχομοναδα. Μόνο σε ερώτηση. 
Δευτερον για τους ξαφνικους θανάτους πρώτη αιτία έδωσε την φυματίωση (μυκοβακτηριδίαση). Ίσως να ταίριαζει αυτό στις περιπτώσεις μου μιας και δεν έχω θέμα με ποντίκια. 
Τρίτον για τη φλουκοναζολη ήταν ξεκάθαρη ότι δεν βοηθάει στο mega bacteria. 
 Και τέταρτον ακόμη ένας κτηνίατρος που επιμένει για ακάρεα τραχείας και προτεινει προληψη στα καναρίνια. 
Τώρα έχω μπερδευτεί. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

